# Tack welding Damascus billets



## Jopland (Feb 4, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone out there has used an oxy acetylene torch with rod to tack weld the Damascus billets together instead of a MIG weld. Wondering if there would be any issue.


----------



## daveb (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Pls take a moment to introduce yourself.


----------



## Dan P. (Feb 10, 2017)

the only issue I can think of would be oxidation while the material comes to temp, but I'd be surprised if that were a problem.


----------

